# Askari gutschein



## amigofritz (27. August 2011)

Hi
Ich brauche für heute einen geschenk gutschein.gibt es welche bei askari?
Kann nichts finden.
Sonst andere seriöse seiten wo es möglich ist?


----------



## 63°Nord (27. August 2011)

*AW: Askari gutschein*

Bei Angelsport Schirmer gibt`s welche. Ab 20€ gehts los.

mfg


----------



## mxchxhl (27. August 2011)

*AW: Askari gutschein*

wenn du was seriöses suchst, bist du bei askari eh an der völlig falschen adresse!|supergri
die haben nie was lieferbar,die eigenmarken sind schrott etc...hast du kein fachgeschäft in der nähe wo du nen gutschein bekommst!?
mfg


----------



## amigofritz (27. August 2011)

*AW: Askari gutschein*

Danke euch.also ab zum shop


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (27. August 2011)

*AW: Askari gutschein*

Entweder das, oder Du schaust mal hier. #h


----------



## omnimc (27. August 2011)

*AW: Askari gutschein*

ein wenig knapp 5 stunden vor ladenschluß finde ich.
geh im angelladen um die ecke und kaufe da einen.


----------



## jimknopf83 (27. August 2011)

*AW: Askari gutschein*



michahl schrieb:


> wenn du was seriöses suchst, bist du bei askari eh an der völlig falschen adresse!|supergri
> die haben nie was lieferbar,die eigenmarken sind schrott etc


 
|good:|good:|good:|good:Endlich mal wieder einer, der es ausspricht!!!!|good:|good:|good:|good:

Kann nur JEDEM von Askari abraten!!!


----------



## Sensitivfischer (27. August 2011)

*AW: Askari gutschein*

Schenk deinem zu Beschenkenden 'ne Karte als Gutschein für 'nen Gutschein. Damit gewinnst du erstmal Zeit.
Dann oderst du einen Gutschein bei z.B. Gerlinger, Schirmer, Wilkerling oder M&R- Tackle, damit die zu beschenkende Person auch einen Grund zur Freude hat und sich nicht auch noch ärgern muss, wie es bei einem Gutschein für Askari der Fall wäre. Schließlich willst du ja Freude und keinen Frust schenken.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (27. August 2011)

*AW: Askari gutschein*

Wie wäre es mit einem Amazon.de Geschenkgutschein
Da kannst du zu jeder Tages und Nachtzeit Gutscheine ausdrucken und kaufen kaannst du da sogut wie fast alles.


----------



## Fun Fisher (27. August 2011)

*AW: Askari gutschein*



jimknopf83 schrieb:


> |good:|good:|good:|good:Endlich mal wieder einer, der es ausspricht!!!!|good:|good:|good:|good:
> 
> Kann nur JEDEM von Askari abraten!!!





Der Askari Versand ist vielleicht Schrott, die Ladengeschäfte nicht...


----------



## Fun Fisher (27. August 2011)

*AW: Askari gutschein*



antonio schrieb:


> schenk ihm nen gutschein für nen shop seiner wahl.
> 
> 
> antonio




wohl die beste Idee...


----------



## Koalabaer (27. August 2011)

*AW: Askari gutschein*



Fun Fisher schrieb:


> Der Askari Versand ist vielleicht Schrott, die Ladengeschäfte nicht...



Den Askari Versand finde ich mittlerweile Spitze.Die Ladengeschäfte von denen,können unmöglich alle das gesamte Sortiment anbieten.

Aber zum begrabbeln sind die natürlich besser geeignet.|supergri 

Gruß Jörg


----------

